# Welcome to the Puzzle Review Forum



## pjk (Jan 27, 2012)

Welcome to the Puzzle Review forum. This forum is meant to be a place to review any and all puzzles. The current setup is 1 thread per puzzle.

For example, there is a thread entitled "WitEden WitTwo 2x2", and everyone can post their reviews of that puzzle *within that thread*. This way if you want to see what others think of a specific puzzle, you can locate them all in 1 spot. 

You can add a thread prefix for the kind of puzzle you're posting to help others sort by puzzle type more easily. *Ensure the thread title contains the puzzle title so it isn't unclear what kind of puzzle is being reviewed.*

A few rules:
When replying to a thread to post a review, please follow this template:


> Where the puzzle was purchased:
> When the puzzle was purchased:
> Thoughts on the puzzle:



Keep in mind that many puzzles improve over time as they are used and lubricated. So if you're going to do a review, make sure you've properly lubricated the puzzle and used it such that your review is fair (you can discuss how it felt out of the box, but please only review if you've used it long enough to make a fair judgement).

*What if a puzzle I want to review doesn't have a thread?*
Firstly, search for the thread before you create a topic. If you can't find it, then go ahead and create a thread. When creating a thread, please follow this format:
Create a poll with your thread that has the following options:
-Excellent
-Above Average
-Average
-Below Average
-Poor

Title: Name of the puzzle
Description:


> This thread is for reviews of [insert puzzle]. You can vote in the poll above, but please only vote if you own this particular puzzle. When posting your review, please follow a template similar to this:
> Where the puzzle was purchased:
> When the puzzle was purchased:
> Thoughts on the puzzle:
> ...



Please create the thread following the format above (see example), and then add your reply to the thread instead of including your review in the first post of the thread. This is simply so people who look at the thread know the template that needs to be used.

And that's it. Please try to follow this structure. Other than that, we hope this helps you learn more about the many puzzles that exist in the cubing community today!


----------



## Owen (Jan 27, 2012)

Many Hoorays!


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 27, 2012)

thank you very much for this  I was getting tired of seeing "HELP CHOOSE A CUBE FOR ME I AVERAGE 30 SECONDS AND USE METHOD X"


----------



## Olji (Jan 27, 2012)

tozies24 said:


> thank you very much for this  I was getting tired of seeing "HELP CHOOSE A CUBE FOR ME I AVERAGE 30 SECONDS AND USE METHOD X"


 
I still don't think it will do too much of a difference if the forum section isn't added in the welcome message, but I can be wrong.

However, this will hopefully make it easier for people to find a cube of their preference, since they'll also know which members got the cube he/she is interested in, and will then be able to send a pm to anyone of them for some more questions if they still have a hard time choosing.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 27, 2012)

Should there be a new thread for custom puzzles, like an Ultimate Lubix Guhong, or a Zhanchi Silk, or would they be put under the Guhong thread and Zhanchi thread respectively.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jan 27, 2012)

This is a nice new forum. I made one for the GuHong v2, as I oculd find too much information about this relatively new cube, but I wanted a place where people could post about it, because I'm really interested in it.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 27, 2012)

Really happy that my idea became a reality. I think this will really help people looking for a new puzzle.


----------



## emolover (Jan 27, 2012)

What if you have a video as a review? In my opinion short texts reviews that are very generic are not convincing to me in any way, where as if it is a half decent video review I will actually get something out of it.

This is how most of them will be: 

Where the puzzle was purchased: Cubedepot, Speedcube shop, Puzzle Addictions, Lightake, or any of the other popular store.
When the puzzle was purchased: Recently
Thoughts on the puzzle: This cube is awesome and fast and cuts corners like butter and has good stickers and is cool and... and... and... and other generic stuff. 

I still think if it is a review like Tall does them or is the first of its kind it should be allowed to be in its own thread in the video section of the forums.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes. I've been waiting for this.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 28, 2012)

I think this is a great idea for newer cubers (and more experienced ones who are looking for something new) to get a feel for what some cubes are like.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 28, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Should there be a new thread for custom puzzles, like an Ultimate Lubix Guhong, or a Zhanchi Silk, or would they be put under the Guhong thread and Zhanchi thread respectively.


 
They are sold pre-modded, so they would come under a different threads from the non-modded cubes. But a couple of people put a review of the Lubix ZhanChi in the standard ZhanChi thread, so they may need to be moved into a new thread. Which is why for my thread on the Ultimate Lubix WitTwo is specifically from the Lubix website, and not the standard one with the Type C/Witeden logo.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 31, 2012)

Are reviews of lube welcome as well?


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 31, 2012)

pjk said:


> and then add your reply to the thread instead of including your review in the first post of the thread. This is simply so people who look at the thread know the template that needs to be used.


 
Let's try to remember this part, guys. =)


----------



## pjk (Feb 1, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Should there be a new thread for custom puzzles, like an Ultimate Lubix Guhong, or a Zhanchi Silk, or would they be put under the Guhong thread and Zhanchi thread respectively.


These should go into the GuHong and Zhanchi threads. Simply state in your review the type of mod. you have. If we allow a new thread for each type of mod. of each type of puzzle, it gets somewhat cluttered. Additionally, what is/isn't a mod. is somewhat a grey area. To simplify this, please put them into the actual cube type threads.



ThomasJE said:


> They are sold pre-modded, so they would come under a different threads from the non-modded cubes. But a couple of people put a review of the Lubix ZhanChi in the standard ZhanChi thread, so they may need to be moved into a new thread. Which is why for my thread on the Ultimate Lubix WitTwo is specifically from the Lubix website, and not the standard one with the Type C/Witeden logo.


Just state in the review that you bought it pre-modded. We can't have threads for every type of mod. someone does.



emolover said:


> What if you have a video as a review? In my opinion short texts reviews that are very generic are not convincing to me in any way, where as if it is a half decent video review I will actually get something out of it.


You can do video reviews, but put the basics in text for people who don't want to watch a video. Also, absolutely no un-boxing reviews!


----------

